# Problem beim Starcraft 2 install



## Erdengott (27. Juli 2010)

hallo leute ich weis nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich poste dennnoch hier rein^^


ich habe mir starcraft2 gekauft wollte es installieren dann kommt sofort nach 1% instalation abgebrochen usw keine fehlermeldung nix 

ich habe Visa neu aufgesetzt usw Service packs instaliert nix hatt geholfen bitte um hilfe schein aber nicht der einzigste zu sein ^^


----------



## Edou (27. Juli 2010)

Klingt vll. dumm, aber mit Admin-Rechten ausgeführt? Ansonsten keine Ahnung.


----------



## enokad (27. Juli 2010)

Laut google und den offiziellen Foren gibt es massive Bugs unter Vista und 7, nur unter XP soll es bisher gut laufen. Musst dich da wohl durchlesen, einfach bei google eben Starcraft 2 Forum oder sowas. ^^
Habe massig Threads gefunden, bisher aber anscheinend noch keine Lösung für dein Problem.:X


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juli 2010)

enokad schrieb:


> Laut google und den offiziellen Foren gibt es massive Bugs unter Vista und 7, nur unter XP soll es bisher gut laufen


Also ich habe keine Bugs entdeckt bisher (WIn7 64bit).
Das viele, wie der TE schon schrieb, Probleme mit der Installation haben, liegt einfach daran das sie alle es immer noch nicht gerafft haben, das man Spiele unter Vista und Win 7 mit Adminrechten installieren muss. 
Unter Vista und Win 7 habe ich schon unzählige Spiele installiert und nie ein Problem damit gehabt. Selbst mit Spielen die teilweise schon 10 Jahre oder älter sind.


----------



## Erdengott (27. Juli 2010)

admin rechte war das erste was ich probiert hab LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

damit funzt es nciht ^^


----------



## Palimbula (27. Juli 2010)

Bei der zweiten Erweiterung von WoW gab es damals auch Probleme mit dem Datenträger und mit schlecht zu lesenden Schlüsseln. Sofern du den Schlüssel registriert hast, kannst du das Spiel herunterladen --> knapp 7GB. Alternativ kannst du auch versuchen den Datenträger bzw. das Spiel beim Händler umzutauschen.


----------



## Erdengott (28. Juli 2010)

niemand ne lösung =( ?


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juli 2010)

Naja nicht wirklich, aber probiere doch mal das Spiel im abgesicherten Modus zu installieren. Das hat auch schon bei manchen geholfen, zumindest wenn es um WoW ging. Vielleicht klappt es bei SC2 ja auch. Sonst wüsste ich auch nicht, sorry.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juli 2010)

Gesegnet sei XP, bei mir läufts.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gesegnet sei XP, bei mir läufts.



Und weiter? Ich hab Win7 x64 und bei mir läuft es auch ohne Probleme. Mach ich deswegen jetzt ein Fass auf?

@TE:

Hast du eine Antivirus Software? Mal probehalber während der Installation deaktiviert?

Hast du eine dieser tollen Security Komplettpakete, die mehr Ärger machen als sie nutzen? Falls ja auch diese temporär wähend der Installation mal deaktiviert?


----------

